# Willkommen



## Mrs. ArboristSite (Feb 16, 2007)

Willkommen zu all unseren deutschen sprechender Benutzern. Sie werden finden, dass ein Sprachvorliebentropfen auf der unterst linken Ecke der Webseite Liste besiegt.


----------



## arbo71 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hallo ! 

Da bin ich ja der erste hier wie es aussieht... würde mich freune hier noch mehr zu finden ... also traut euch mal was zu schreiben !


----------



## belgian (Feb 20, 2007)

Hallo,

komme wohl nicht aus Deutschland, aber beherrsche die Goethe Sprache relativ gut !

Also jungens, zeigt die Ami's Mal wo die guten Kettensägen hergestellt werden


----------



## Monkeyhanger (Feb 21, 2007)

belgian said:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme wohl nicht aus Deutschland, aber beherrsche die Goethe Sprache relativ gut !
> 
> Also jungens, zeigt die Ami's Mal wo die guten Kettensägen hergestellt werden



in Schweden??


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2007)

Monkeyhanger said:


> in Schweden??



Aber selbstverständlich   Die Marke aus dem Schwabenland gefällt mir aber noch ein Tick besser ....
:rockn:


----------



## Waldj?ger (Feb 22, 2007)

Welche Marke aus dem Schwabenland denn? Solo oder Stihl 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## belgian (Feb 26, 2007)

Waldjäger said:


> Welche Marke aus dem Schwabenland denn? Solo oder Stihl
> 
> Schönen Tag noch



Hallo Waldjäger, 

Da haßt du mich auf den falschen Fuß erwischt   

Stihl war natürlich gemeint... (aber ich besitze auch einige Solo Sammlersägen (Rex, 644, 60135, 620)


----------



## christian_oslo (Mar 7, 2007)

*Hallo*

Wollte einfach mal kurz Hallo sagen :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 18, 2007)

Deutsch...Ich habe fast alles vergessen, unt es war nie gut. Ich habe in Wiesbaden 4 yahre gewohnt. Hmmm.... Meine Wortebuch is keine hilfe... Zuruck nach der Englisch forums. 

Ian


----------



## arbo71 (Mar 19, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Deutsch...Ich habe fast alles vergessen, unt es war nie gut. Ich habe in Wiesbaden 4 yahre gewohnt. Hmmm.... Meine Wortebuch is keine hilfe... Zuruck nach der Englisch forums.
> 
> Ian



Hi Ian ! 
nice to meet you here. My english is not much better but i like the english forums too. (as long as I understand them) 

volker


----------



## kellog (Mar 23, 2007)

*Hallo*

Ich muss auch Hallo sagen. Ich bin in die gleiche Kochtopf als Haywire Haywood, lange kein Deutsch gesprochen und alles vergessen. Ich habe in Dusseldorf, Aachen und Halle i.W. gearbeitet vor mehrere Jahren. Jetzt seit 10 Monate bin ich in Pension. Leider bin ich keiner die in Pension gehen kann. 

Belgian, wir haben uns in irgend ein aenderen Faden gut zusammen gearbeitet. Ich muss dich wieder fuer die gut Hilfe und Zusammenarbeit bedanken. 

Hoffentlich ist mein Deutsch immer noch halbwegs zu verstehen.


----------



## baumfreund (Mar 25, 2007)

Hallo, bin aus Deutschland/Dortmund.
Wer von Euch ist auch kletternder Baumpfleger/in?


----------



## christian_oslo (May 12, 2007)

*Schwarze Liste?*

Hallo an alle, 

kennt einer `ne internationale " Schwarze Liste " für Baumpflegefirmen?

Habe gestern Abend bei`m Bier mit `nem englischen Kletterer über so etwas nachgedacht......., wenn nicht könnte mann damit ja mal anfangen?!

Würde gerne mal meine eigenen Erfahrungen berichten, es müssen ja nicht mehrere Leute den gleichen Fehler machen............! :angry2: :crazy1:


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Deutsch...Ich habe fast alles vergessen, unt es war nie gut. Ich habe in Wiesbaden 4 yahre gewohnt. Hmmm.... Meine Wortebuch is keine hilfe... Zuruck nach der Englisch forums.
> 
> Ian



Ich habe nie ins Deutchland gelebt, aber ich poste ins einige Deutche motorsaege forums....


----------



## fpyontek (May 28, 2007)

Hallo
Entschuldigen Sie bitte, mein Deutscher ist nicht sehr gut. Ich war in Berlin von einem April 23 bis 25. Die Bäume schienen, ungefähr ein Monat vor uns zu sein hier (New York). War dieses ein ungewöhnlich warmen Frühling oder ist dieser Normal? Mein erstes Mal in Deutschland, ein welches schönes Land. Ich sah, daß nur Berlin und Potsdam. Ich reiste später das DB von Berlin nach Prag. Ich kann nicht warten, um zurück zu gehen! 

Fred


----------



## Waldj?ger (May 29, 2007)

Hallo fpyontek, 
dieses Frühjahr war wohl das wärmste seit Jahrzehnten. 
Die Bäume sind je nach Gegend so ca. 3-4 Wochen früher dran als in durchschnittlichen Jahren. 
Italien hat normal solche milde Winter oder solch ein Frühjahr wie dieses Jahr.

Falls das Deutsch Probleme macht:
This spring was the warmest for some decades. 
Depending on the area the trees are 3-4 weeks ahead compared to normal years. 
Italy has normally such a warm winter and spring as we had this year.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Roteiche (Jul 3, 2007)

*Vorstellung*

Hallo,

wollte nur mal kurz "Hallo" sagen. Bin kein Profi, nur ein "Brennholz-Mann" und hoffe, wie in den deutschen Portalen auch hier den ein oder anderen Tip für die nicht ungefährliche Waldarbeit zu erhalten. Sollte mein Englisch wieder besser werden, hoffe ich, auch in dieser Sprache posten zu können. Bis dann

Roteiche


----------



## Wolfcsm (Sep 5, 2007)

arbo71 said:


> Hi Ian !
> nice to meet you here. My english is not much better but i like the english forums too. (as long as I understand them)
> 
> volker



Has anyone offered to help with your understanding?

Speak a little German. Understand some but might be able to assist.

Lived in Erlangen, Budingen and Frankfurt, while part of the US Army there.

Hal


----------



## arbo71 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hallo Hal ! 
Danke für dein Angebot mir zu helfen . Ich verstehe hier inzwischen das meiste aber manchmal gibt es hier worte die kein Wörterbuch kennt. 

Wann warst Du in Deutschland ? 

Volker


----------



## Wolfcsm (Sep 6, 2007)

arbo71 said:


> Hallo Hal !
> Danke für dein Angebot mir zu helfen . Ich verstehe hier inzwischen das meiste aber manchmal gibt es hier worte die kein Wörterbuch kennt.
> 
> Wann warst Du in Deutschland ?
> ...



Versuchen Sie diesen Aufstellungsort:

http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr

Es scheint zu arbeiten hervorquillt. Macht, die Grammatik nicht richtig zu erhalten aber sollte helfen.

Ich war in Erlangen von einem Januar 1973 bis April 1976, in Budingen von einem Juni 1981 bis Mai 1984 und in Frankfurt von einem Juni 1984 bis Juni 1991. Ich bin erklärt worden, daß es eine Menge Änderungen nach Deutschland gibt, da ich gegangen worden bin. Sind nur in Frankfurt am Flughafen seit 1991 gewesen. 

Hal


----------



## arbo71 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Hal !
nice to meet someone here who has been in germany. I hope you enjoyed our country. It is right- many things have changed here since 1991 but I thing chages are going on every time everywhere around the world. 
I assume you left the army ? What are you doing now ? 
I


----------



## Wolfcsm (Sep 7, 2007)

Ich zog mich von der Armee 1996 zurück. Ich jetzt arbeite für die Armee als Zivilist und habe den für die letzten 7 Jahre getan. Z.Z. bin ich im Al Taqaddum, der Irak. Ich bearbeite Logistikausgaben hier. 

Rückseite zu Hause in Texas habe ich etwas Land - ungefähr drei Morgen. Wo die die meisten ich in der LageSIND zu wachsen, ist Felsen. 

Wo in Deutschland sind Sie? 

Hal


----------



## arbo71 (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in a small village near Detmold. That is 90 kilometres northwest from Kassel. I am an arborist and I amworking in the green industry since 1988.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Sep 7, 2007)

Ich mag wirklich die Wälder in Deutschland. Viel Zeit aufgewendet mit Soldaten von der 5. Panzer Abteilung in Dietz. Mich erinnert eine Menge mein Haus in Oregon. 

Ich arbeite als Liebhaberei. Schneiden Sie Brennholz, schneiden Sie Bäume für Nachbarn, die Art der Sache. Verband die Armee, um vom Holz und weg von der Protokollierung hinauszugehen und an einer Liebhaberei der Protokollierung jetzt stark zu arbeiten. 

Hal


----------



## arbo71 (Sep 7, 2007)

I did not knew that our woods can remind someone on the oregon forests. Ok - I know them only from pictures.
fortunally my job is also my hobby. I don`t want to do something different but I have some other hobbies too. Hiking, swimming badminton etc... 

How is life in iraque ? 

Volker


----------



## Wolfcsm (Sep 8, 2007)

Dieses ist meine vierte Zeit hier. Müssen ungefähr vier Monate jede Zeit verbringen. Gerechte halbe übermäßigweise obwohl diese Tour. Sie ist ziemlich hier - keine Raketen oder Mörser. Das ist das beste Teil von ihm. Nicht wirklich mögen Sie die Sommer hier verbringen (ich habe drei aufgewendet). Haben Temperaturen bis zu 145 Grad F gesehen. 

Ich wuchs in einem großen Wald in Oregon auf. Auf Einfassung Haube. Ich kann mich erinnern, daß die Maschinenbordbücher, die hinunter das geholt wurden, 10 bis 12 Fuß im Durchmesser waren. Aber selbstverständlich ist das beste die Ruhe heraus im Holz. Verbrachte viele Stunden als Kind im Holz - ein Zicklein gerade seiend. 

Hal


----------



## arbo71 (Sep 12, 2007)

wow that is really hot... not really a place I want to be... 

I read many things about the oregon forests... maybe sometimes I will travel to oregon to see them live. One of my forefathers has been there as a logger for some years. 

volker


----------



## John_Incircuit (Sep 13, 2007)

Falls ich was helfen kann mit dem Uebersetzen, lass es mich wissen. Ein Schwabe, wohne nun seit ein paar Jahren in North Carolina


----------



## Wolfcsm (Sep 15, 2007)

Volker, 
Als ich ein Kind, im späten ` 50s und in den sechziger Jahren war, gab es die Wagenladungen mit einen Maschinenbordbüchern, die hinunter den Berg kommen (Einfassung Haube). Es gibt noch einige sehr große Bäume oben dort - aber sie sind weniger und weniger, da die Jahre vorbei gehen Sie. Ich erinnere mich, an als ich ein Pfadfinder war, welche uns eine freie Schnittmaßeinheit gezeigt wurden, die in den späten dreißiger Jahren geloggt wurde. Es gab einen Baum dort, der zu groß gewesen war, aus dem Holz heraus geschnitten zu werden und geholt zu werden. Wir maßen es und es war 42 Fuß herum. Es gab Niederlassungen, die drei Fuß im Durchmesser waren! Es ist vermutlich hart, die Unermeßlichkeit der Wälder dort zu verstehen. Oregon und was die Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind ungefähr gleiche Größe aber war, es kleiner als 10% der Leute in Oregon gibt. Es gibt vermutlich noch Plätze in Oregon, die nie Mannweg auf ihnen gehabt haben. 

Sind hier einige Abbildungen der Protokollierung im Nordwesten

Hal


----------



## french-cutlass (Oct 6, 2007)

super bilder, wolfcsm!
hast du mehr davon?

(phantastic photos, do you have more?)

salut, peter


----------



## Wolfcsm (Oct 8, 2007)

More

Hal


----------



## Wolfcsm (Oct 8, 2007)

More again.

Hal


----------



## becks (Mar 12, 2008)

*moin moin aus bremen*

bin seit ca 7jahren selbständiger kletterer.
bin per zufall auf arborsite gestoßen. nice, ist doch ein anderer schnack als die deutschen foren. nette videos.
gehe immernoch auf dem zahnfleisch von der letzten fällsaison (okt-märz). gibts hier mehr leute, die klettern?
wünsche allseits immer ne handbreit luft unterm hintern!


----------



## TomSawyer (May 15, 2008)

Hallo Alle!

Ich war austauschschueler 1991-92 in Warendorf (Muenster) , und Wolf, Ich habe auch bei TQ gedient. Scarface (HMLA-367) August 2004-April 2005. Dieses Ort will ich nie wiedersehen! Ich habe mein eigenen Tree Service jetzt, und Ich bin immer noch am lernen. Und die besten Saegen kommen aus Virginia Beach, Jungs! Stihl ueber alles!


----------



## Holzer (Aug 16, 2009)

Hab mich jetzt auch mal durchgerungen mich hier anzumelden, und die Deutsch-Quote zu steigern. Ich komme aus Schwäbisch Hall (ca. 70km) von Stuttgart. Es ist ein tolles Forum, und es ist schön dass ein paar Landsmänner auch hier sind...

Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## waldmann (Nov 20, 2009)

schöne gruesse aus Hamburg.
bin auch kein profi aber es reicht um es im winter warm zu haben.

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Zalcer (Nov 9, 2010)

:chainsawguy:


Wolfcsm said:


> Versuchen Sie diesen Aufstellungsort:
> 
> http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr
> 
> ...



Ho Ho HOO ich wonen in deutschland ,kleten in baume habe papire "European treeworker", nach budingen ich habe 30 km whonen in umkrais Nida\Friedberk US Baraks und ich bin fan Elvis Presley aus Friedberg.
Oficiel kome aus Polen\POLAND
aaa in Büdingen in nexte woche habe 3 baume zum baumpflege.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Nov 9, 2010)

Zalcer said:


> :chainsawguy:
> 
> Ho Ho HOO ich wonen in deutschland ,kleten in baume habe papire "European treeworker", nach budingen ich habe 30 km whonen in umkrais Nida\Friedberk US Baraks und ich bin fan Elvis Presley aus Friedberg.
> Oficiel kome aus Polen\POLAND
> aaa in Büdingen in nexte woche habe 3 baume zum baumpflege.



Ich wurde in Budingun 1981 bis 1984, mit der Staat-Armee stationiert. Eine sehr schöne Stadt. Meine Familie und ich haben sehr vernarrte Gedächtnisse von einem Gast Haus Zum Ankor, gerade auf dem Rand der alten Stadt. Wissen Sie vom Aufstellungsort auf Deutsch für Baumzüchter? Dieses ist die Verbindung: http://www.landzirkel.de/forum.php. Ich habe einige historische Abbildungen dort bekannt gegeben.

Hal


----------



## GeoffM (Jan 12, 2011)

John_Incircuit said:


> Falls ich was helfen kann mit dem Uebersetzen, lass es mich wissen. Ein Schwabe, wohne nun seit ein paar Jahren in North Carolina


Bei mir ist umgekerht. Bin Englaender und wohne zeit 20 Jahre in deutschland. Wen ich beim uebersetzen jemand helfen kann, tue ich es
gern.
geoff.


----------



## ArboLupo (Apr 29, 2011)

sieht ja mager mit den deutschen Vertretern hier aus - jetz gibt's Verstärkung aus Thüringen


----------



## Wolfcsm (Apr 29, 2011)

ArboLupo said:


> sieht ja mager mit den deutschen Vertretern hier aus - jetz gibt's Verstärkung aus Thüringen


 
Welcome.

Hal


----------



## austrian logger (Jun 19, 2011)

Hallo!
Bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen und möchte mich hier auch mal kurz Vorstellen.
Ich heiße Helmut und komme aus Österreich in der Nähe von Wien.
Ich hoffe ich kann die deutsche Community hier ein wenig unterstützen.
MfG
Helmut


----------



## stihldriver (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello from Germany - Ni

Hatte die Idee auch mit dem Trade


----------



## stihldriver (Jan 28, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Ich habe nie ins Deutchland gelebt, aber ich poste ins einige Deutche motorsaege forums....



Danke für den Link


----------



## stihldriver (Jan 28, 2012)

TomSawyer said:


> Hallo Alle!
> 
> Ich war austauschschueler 1991-92 in Warendorf (Muenster) , und Wolf, Ich habe auch bei TQ gedient. Scarface (HMLA-367) August 2004-April 2005. Dieses Ort will ich nie wiedersehen! Ich habe mein eigenen Tree Service jetzt, und Ich bin immer noch am lernen. Und die besten Saegen kommen aus Virginia Beach, Jungs! Stihl ueber alles!




Neeee  Die allerbesten kommen aus Waiblingen - Rems 

Es gibt da schon qualitative Unterschiede. Schau mal z. B. die Druckgussteile aus Brasilien an und die aus Deutschland.


----------



## Bitburger (Apr 26, 2013)

Tach ihr Saftnasen!

Bin der neue, komme jetzt öfter!
Komme aus Deutschland, bin beruflich nun für einige Zeit in den USA.
Mit der offiziellen Sprache geht es gut, aber mir fehlt die Umgamgssprache, wie ich nach und nach feststelle. Also ein Grund mehr hier mal öfter zu Lesen und zu schreiben! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## xl185s (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello all!
@Bitburger: Hello Juicenose (= Saftnase ..not so nice ;-) )
meet you on http://forum.motorsaegen-portal.de/

Grüße aus SouthWestGermany,
Christoph


----------



## jamesmack (Jan 13, 2015)

I forgot almost everything, it unt was never good . I lived 4 years Can be laid in Wiesbaden. Hmmm .... My Words book is no help ... Back on the English forums .


----------

